# Fantacalcio 2017/2018



## camtut22 (12 Agosto 2017)

Fantacalcio modalità Mantra(per chi non la conoscesse su internet si trova il regolamento, va letto bene), chi vuole partecipare? Con asta e scontri diretti. Potremmo usare una piattaforma online come FantaPazz che permette di fare l'asta in tempo reale oppure un programma di chat online . Bisogna decidere se usare il modificatore rendimento oppure no


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Agosto 2017)

Per ora ho già in ballo 3 fanta.. se mi organizzo sono dei vostri


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Agosto 2017)

Se Mantra sono interessato..


----------



## vanbasten (12 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Chi vuole partecipare? Con asta e scontri diretti. Potremmo usare una piattaforma online come FantaPazz che permette di fare l'asta in tempo reale.



che si vince?


----------



## camtut22 (13 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se Mantra sono interessato..



Non conoscevo questa modalità, tuttavia l'ho letta e mi piace, quindi va bene farlo mantra. Quindi bisogna decidere bonus e malus e l'asta si fa ad estrazione casuale.


----------



## camtut22 (13 Agosto 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> che si vince?



In realtà non avevo pensato a qualcosa in palio, ma solo al divertimento.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

Io partecipo


----------



## Jaqen (13 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], [MENTION=1192]Peppe[/MENTION]z, [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION], ecc... le nuove leve che organizzano fantacalci


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], @Mr Peppez, [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION], ecc... le nuove leve che organizzano fantacalci



L'asta in tempo reale la vedo un po' difficile


----------



## camtut22 (13 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> L'asta in tempo reale la vedo un po' difficile



Su fantapazz si può fare basta creare una lega e si fa l'asta in tempo reale, oppure si usa una chat come babelwithme


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

la modalità mantra non l'ho mai provata.. però so + o - di cosa si tratta 
praticamente ci sono ruoli specifici e non generali.. 
forse mi potrei unire anch'io.. ma non sono un'esperto in questo settore 

tipo come Lega uso Fantagazzetta e non Fantapazz
la modalità Mantra esiste pure lì  
e volendo c'è l'asta in stile e bay


----------



## camtut22 (13 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la modalità mantra non l'ho mai provata.. però so + o - di cosa si tratta
> praticamente ci sono ruoli specifici e non generali..
> forse mi potrei unire anch'io.. ma non sono un'esperto in questo settore
> 
> ...



Potrebbe andare bene usare fantagazzetta e l'asta stile ebay così non ci sarebbe bisogno di essere tutti collegati contemporaneamente


----------



## camtut22 (13 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io partecipo



Benvenuto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

quest'anno non so se partecipo (penso che il massimo sia 12 partecipanti,giusto?) 
ma quest altr'anno con la novità di poter prendere tutti i calciatori dell'Europa 
ci sono sicuro  
sai te... fare un'asta per Messi o Lewandosky o Cr7 ecc.. ecc..
C I A O Un database di calciatori, quindi, non solo provenienti dalla Serie A, ma dai 5 maggiori campionati europei.(purtroppo Euroleghe quest'anno parte tardi.. ad Ottobre)


----------



## camtut22 (13 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> quest'anno non so se partecipo (penso che il massimo sia 12 partecipanti,giusto?)
> ma quest altr'anno con la novità di poter prendere tutti i calciatori dell'Europa
> ci sono sicuro
> sai te... fare un'asta per Messi o Lewandosky o Cr7 ecc.. ecc..
> C I A O Un database di calciatori, quindi, non solo provenienti dalla Serie A, ma dai 5 maggiori campionati europei.(purtroppo Euroleghe quest'anno parte tardi.. ad Ottobre)


In realtà non avevo pensato ad un numero massimo


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2017)

Io ci sono.


----------



## camtut22 (15 Agosto 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ci sono.


----------



## camtut22 (15 Agosto 2017)

Per motivi organizzativi le iscrizioni chiudono domani sera a mezzanotte. Qualcuno sa usare fantagazzetta?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Per motivi organizzativi le iscrizioni chiudono domani sera a mezzanotte. Qualcuno sa usare fantagazzetta?



Mi posso occupare io della creazione della lega e del mercato su fantagazzetta, ma quanti siamo?


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Mi posso occupare io della creazione della lega e del mercato su fantagazzetta, ma quanti siamo?



Certo!! Fai tu. Quanto siamo lo scopriremo domani a mezzanotte. Io ribadisco che ci sarò!ci divertiremo!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Certo!! Fai tu. Quanto siamo lo scopriremo domani a mezzanotte. Io ribadisco che ci sarò!ci divertiremo!



Ok allora domani sera stilate un elenco defintivo in modo da vedere come organizzarci


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2017)

*perfavore usiamo fantapazz invece di fantagazzetta*


----------



## camtut22 (15 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *perfavore usiamo fantapazz invece di fantagazzetta*



Quali sono i vantaggi di fantapazz rispetto a fantagazzetta?


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Agosto 2017)

Io vorrei partecipare, ma sarò fuori Italia dal 21 al 31 agosto.. Quando vorreste far e l asta?


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2017)

No perfavore per una questione personale


----------



## camtut22 (15 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei partecipare, ma sarò fuori Italia dal 21 al 31 agosto.. Quando vorreste far e l asta?



L'asta si dovrebbe fare o giovedì o venerdì di questa settimana.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> L'asta si dovrebbe fare o giovedì o venerdì di questa settimana.



E come funzionerebbe?


----------



## camtut22 (15 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No perfavore per una questione personale



Però su fantagazzetta si può fare l'asta ebay che credo sia la più comoda in quanto non necessita la connessione contemporanea di tutti


----------



## camtut22 (15 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> E come funzionerebbe?



Se gli altri sono d'accordo si potrebbe fare l'asta ebay di fantagazzetta dove per i giocatori si fanno offerte e l'asta e a scadenza come gli oggetti eBay


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Se gli altri sono d'accordo si potrebbe fare l'asta ebay di fantagazzetta dove per i giocatori si fanno offerte e l'asta e a scadenza come gli oggetti eBay



Bellissimo! Allora se l.asta è giovedì sono dei vostri


----------



## camtut22 (15 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Bellissimo! Allora se l.asta è giovedì sono dei vostri



Se per tutti va bene si può fare giovedì


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Se per tutti va bene si può fare giovedì


Per me va bene.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Agosto 2017)

Se siete in dispari mi unisco volentieri 
(perchè va bene non prefissare un tot partecipanti però 
giocare in un *numero dispari* o addirittura in 12 diventa *bruttino* e complicato*) 
usatemi come Jolly  

*nel senso mettiamo che come regolamento:
se non gioca un giocatore(s.v) e la panchina non prende il voto 
non c'è il voto d'ufficio (4) ma uno zero 
nel giocare in 10 e *sopratutto in 12*.. si perdono un casino di punti 

p.s. nel caso io sono già registrato su Fantagazzetta,quindi vi basta la mia e mail


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2017)

*Chiarimento: Per usare fantagazzetta serve scaricare l'app mentre per fantapazz no. Io non ho spazio sul telefono per l'app. Ci chiedo questo favore*


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Facciamlla giovedì


----------



## camtut22 (16 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Chiarimento: Per usare fantagazzetta serve scaricare l'app mentre per fantapazz no. Io non ho spazio sul telefono per l'app. Ci chiedo questo favore*



Non puoi accedere dal pc?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Agosto 2017)

L'asta live su fantapazz è a pagamento inoltre non esiste mantra, ne live dei voti, ne diverse impostazioni... Inoltre fantagazzetta si può benissimo utilizzare tramite sito mobile senza app...


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> L'asta live su fantapazz è a pagamento inoltre non esiste mantra, ne live dei voti, ne diverse impostazioni... Inoltre fantagazzetta si può benissimo utilizzare tramite sito mobile senza app...



Ah ok. Quindi domani l'asta


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Io mi sono iscritto a fantagazzetta. Vi basta le mia e-mail


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

28 maggio 2003 fai tu la lega?


----------



## camtut22 (16 Agosto 2017)

Io sono pure registrato su fantagazzetta


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Ma fino ad ora chi siamo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma fino ad ora chi siamo?



finora in 5 qnd con me come Jolly in 6


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Quanti fantamilioni a disposizione? Mi sto organizzando per i miei acquisti


----------



## camtut22 (16 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quanti fantamilioni a disposizione? Mi sto organizzando per i miei acquisti



Per me è uguale


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Per me è uguale



Facciamo 1000


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Io non voglio fare follie tranne che per milinkovic Savic e per Kessie che quest'anno faranno sfracelli e un sacco di gol e assist


----------



## camtut22 (16 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io non voglio fare follie tranne che per milinkovic Savic e per Kessie che quest'anno faranno sfracelli e un sacco di gol e assist



Credo che tutti faranno follie per i giocatori del Milan


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Credo che tutti faranno follie per i giocatori del Milan



Borini è tutto vostro


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Borini è tutto vostro



L'anno scorso il fantacalcio(non mantra)con i miei amici lo ho vinto con quelli scartati da tutti:
Berisha 
Conti Caldara Masiello Barreca 
Kessie milinkovic Suso
Immobile Dzeko Insigne


----------



## camtut22 (16 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso il fantacalcio(non mantra)con i miei amici lo ho vinto con quelli scartati da tutti:
> Berisha
> Conti Caldara Masiello Barreca
> Kessie milinkovic Suso
> Immobile Dzeko Insigne



Infatti era una rosa che a inizio anno definirla disastrosa è poco adesso sono tutti giocatori affermati al fantacalcio


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Chi crea la lega???


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

E quando?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

Ma devo dare l'e-mai a qualcuno???


----------



## camtut22 (16 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chi crea la lega???



La lega la crea 28maggio2003


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> La lega la crea 28maggio2003



Ditemi quanti siamo in tutto e mandatemi vostra mail con la quale siete iscritti a fantagazzetta via pm


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

28maggio 2003 non riesco a inviarti un messaggio privato. Mi dice che devo avere 500 post e io ne ho 184 come faccio?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

*Posso fare io la lega così non vi devo contattare in privato (non posso) per l'email *


----------



## camtut22 (16 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 28maggio 2003 non riesco a inviarti un messaggio privato. Mi dice che devo avere 500 post e io ne ho 184 come faccio?



Stesso problema mio


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Stesso problema mio



Come facciamo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

magari 28maggio2003 potrebbe mandarvi la sua e mail 
così voi 2 potete mandare la vostra alla sua e mail 

questa potrebbe essere una opzione


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> magari 28maggio2003 potrebbe mandarvi la sua e mail
> così voi 2 potete mandarla la vostra alla sua e mail
> 
> questa potrebbe essere una opzione



Giusto


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

*28 maggio 2003 mandami la tua e mail*


----------



## camtut22 (17 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *28 maggio 2003 mandami la tua e mail*



Anche a me


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

La lega è stata creata in modalità mantra e il mercato sarà effettuato con aste stile ebay in modo che non richieda la presenza contemporanea di tutti. @Crazy rossonero 90 e @tonilovin93 vi ho mandato invito, @7vinte e @camtut22 attendo la vostra all'indirizzo che vi ho inviato privatamente... @fabri47, @emamilan99, _@_Splendidi Incisivi_, [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION], @gabuz_, @Jaqen, @FrancoUomoVero, @Interista Diventi Pazzo, @Lorenzo siete dei nostri????


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (17 Agosto 2017)

Ciao ragazzi, se si puo ancora mi farebbe piacere partecipare anche a me


----------



## Jaqen (17 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La lega è stata creata in modalità mantra e il mercato sarà effettuato con aste stile ebay in modo che non richieda la presenza contemporanea di tutti. @Crazy rossonero 90 e @tonilovin93 vi ho mandato invito, @7vinte e @camtut22 attendo la vostra all'indirizzo che vi ho inviato privatamente... @fabri47, @emamilan99, _@_Splendidi Incisivi_, [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION], @gabuz_, @Jaqen, @FrancoUomoVero, @Interista Diventi Pazzo, @Lorenzo siete dei nostri????



Solo se lo fanno Gab, sple, e il non citato [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## camtut22 (17 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La lega è stata creata in modalità mantra e il mercato sarà effettuato con aste stile ebay in modo che non richieda la presenza contemporanea di tutti. @Crazy rossonero 90 e @tonilovin93 vi ho mandato invito, @7vinte e @camtut22 attendo la vostra all'indirizzo che vi ho inviato privatamente... @fabri47, @emamilan99, _@_Splendidi Incisivi_, [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION], @gabuz_, @Jaqen, @FrancoUomoVero, @Interista Diventi Pazzo, @Lorenzo siete dei nostri????



Il messaggio privato non mi è arrivato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Il messaggio privato non mi è arrivato



Controlla!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Solo se lo fanno Gab, sple, e il non citato @iceman.



Vuoi anche la buonuscita?


----------



## Jaqen (17 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Vuoi anche la buonuscita?



E dovresti anche recuperare il buon Vinz  se lo fanno ice e vinz lo facciamo tutti


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

28 maggio 2003 ti è arrivata l'email


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La lega è stata creata in modalità mantra e il mercato sarà effettuato con aste stile ebay in modo che non richieda la presenza contemporanea di tutti. @Crazy rossonero 90 e @tonilovin93 vi ho mandato invito, @7vinte e @camtut22 attendo la vostra all'indirizzo che vi ho inviato privatamente... @fabri47, @emamilan99, _@_Splendidi Incisivi_, [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION], @gabuz_, @Jaqen, @FrancoUomoVero, @Interista Diventi Pazzo, @Lorenzo siete dei nostri????



Ci sono, anche se non ho mai giocato al Fantacalcio modalita' mantra. Una cosa, il Fantacalcio lo facciamo sulla Serie A o sui 5 campionati maggiori d'Europa?


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ci sono, anche se non ho mai giocato al Fantacalcio modalita' mantra. Una cosa, il Fantacalcio lo facciamo sulla Serie A o sui 5 campionati maggiori d'Europa?



Serie A


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Serie A



Ok, grazie dell'info


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

*28 maggio 2003 io ti ho inviato l'e-mail ma non hi ricevuto l'invito*


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Camtut22 hai dato l'e-mail a 28 maggio 2003?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=3380]tonilovin93[/MENTION] [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION], [MENTION=3357]camtut22[/MENTION] vi ho mandato invito... [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] mi mandi la tua mail di fantagazzetta???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E dovresti anche recuperare il buon Vinz  se lo fanno ice e vinz lo facciamo tutti



Le faremo sapere


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Quando l'asta?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quando l'asta?



Prima di aprire il mercato bisogna che siamo tutti... Ho mandato 4 inviti per ora hai accettato solo tu, dobbiamo essere almeno in 8 secondo me... Con tutti gli inviti in sospeso siamo in 5, se mi manda mail [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] siamo in 6...


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2017)

Invito accettato, forza ragazzi il team Senderos93 vi aspetta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

MILAN WORLD LEAGUE eccomi


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Quanti siamo ora?


----------



## camtut22 (17 Agosto 2017)

Ho accettato l'invito


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Siamo in 5 già registrati, ideale sarebbe almeno altri 3, 1 ci serve di sicuro...


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 5 già registrati, ideale sarebbe almeno altri 3, 1 ci serve di sicuro...



L importante è che non andiamo oltre stanotte con l asta. Io alle otto di mattina parto, fino a quell' ora sono disponibile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

Io lavoro ma avrei il pc a disposizione.. posso cmq farlo se non sono troppo occupato fuori 
se no sono a pieno regime(sicuro) dopo le 19 x l'asta


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Io propongo dalle 15 alle 00:30


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Non posso fare troppo tardi perchè domattina presto devo partire. Alle 5 devo partire.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io propongo dalle 15 alle 00:30



Io fino alle 18:30 lavoro, ma mi adeguo perché ho già rotto troppo il casso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi siamo in 6, visto e considerato che l'asta stile ebay richiede più tempo e da come ho capito volete terminare tutto entro oggi secondo me conviene fare a buste chiuse forse, poi ditemi voi come preferite... L'asta stile ebay implica comunque di dover seguire assiduamente...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

buste chiuse.. cioè ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> buste chiuse.. cioè ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Lo dicevo solo perché più veloce, poi come preferite possiamo pure fare stile ebay, ditemi quanto volete far durare ogni singola asta


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Stile ebay


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Tra mezz'ora aprila e chiudila a 00:30


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tra mezz'ora aprila e chiudila a 00:30



Non funziona così, ognuno di noi la apre per i calciatori che vuole, gli altri possono rilanciare fino alla scadenza... Datemi un tempo da impostare...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Mercato apre alle 15, ogni asta dura un'ora dopodiché il calciatore viene assegnato, se arrivano offerte a 5 o meno minuti dalla fine dell'asta per il calciatore il tempo si prolunga di ulteriori 5 minuti... 1000 crediti a testa, ricordatevi che la modalità è mantra e che per partecipare alle aste bisogna avere crediti e posti liberi (ad esempio se state già partecipando all'asta per sei attaccanti per partecipare a quella di un settimo bisogna annullarne una in corso e poi eventualmente rientrare in gioco una volta che viene assegnato il primo dei due), liberi di aprire le aste dalle 15.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Ok


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

ok fatto così posso partecipare anche mentre lavoro


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi, anche nella modalita' mantra la rosa dei giocatori da avere e': 3-8-8-6 giusto? Perché nel regolamento non ho trovato nulla a riguardo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, anche nella modalita' mantra la rosa dei giocatori da avere e': 3-8-8-6 giusto? Perché nel regolamento non ho trovato nulla a riguardo



Si esatto... Comunque ho sbagliato a digitare su Buffon mi è partito un 1 in più e non mi fa annullare


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2017)

Ah bene, mi sono perso due ore di asta.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

Ho fatto uno squadrone:
Donnarumma 
Cordaz 
Crosta 

Conti 
Bonucci 
Caldara 
Rodriguez 
Abate 
Antonelli 
Astori 
Biraghi 

Zielinsky 
Nainggolan 
Milinkovic Savic 
De Rossi 
Kessie 
Pellegrini 
Henderson (quello dell'Udinese non so come si scrive) 
Padoin 
Badelj 

Insigne 
Belotti 
Jovetic 
Pellegri 
Berardi 

Sono in asta per Calabria e Chiesa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

ma devo prendere 100 giocatori ??

no niente ho letto solo adesso che il minimo e 25 e max 100 

p.s. io pensavo che si doveva prenderli tutti.. 
qnd mi risulteranno + giocatori nei ruoli è un problema ? 
x me va bene lo stesso.. nel caso nn so come annullare quelli nn rialzati


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2017)

Cime Facci o a vedere chi ho preso?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

io mi sono preso + di 25 giocatori 
visto che nessuno m'ha risposto... 
xo se non si può lascio admin nel togliere gli esuberi 

fatemi sapere


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> io mi sono preso + di 25 giocatori
> visto che nessuno m'ha risposto...
> xo se non si può lascio admin nel togliere gli esuberi
> 
> fatemi sapere



Puoi tenerne quanti ne vuoi ho visto dopo, purtroppo ho avuto un imprevisto e ho dovuto abbandonare l'asta in corso rimanendo con pochi calciatori, dovrò completarla con i rimasugli


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Puoi tenerne quanti ne vuoi ho visto dopo, purtroppo ho avuto un imprevisto e ho dovuto abbandonare l'asta in corso rimanendo con pochi calciatori, dovrò completarla con i rimasugli



allora se arriva Aubameyang è tuo x forza


----------



## camtut22 (17 Agosto 2017)

Il regolamento fantagazzetta dice che nel mantra si possono avere tutti i giocatori che si vogliono a discrezione personale


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Agosto 2017)

Raga purtroppo ho avuto da fare e non ho potuto terminare la rosa dato che a meno di un ora dalla fine dell'asta non posso più prendere giocatori. Si può fare qualcosa? Altrimenti pazienza e giocherò con quelli che ho


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Raga purtroppo ho avuto da fare e non ho potuto terminare la rosa dato che a meno di un ora dalla fine dell'asta non posso più prendere giocatori. Si può fare qualcosa? Altrimenti pazienza e giocherò con quelli che ho



A me manca tutta la squadra praticamente, domani apriamo una nuova sessione per i pochi rimasti... Purtroppo neanche io ho potuto partecipare...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

fate pure... ci mancherebbe 
io oggi sono stato solo fortunato nel riuscirci 
se no mi univo a voi


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La lega è stata creata in modalità mantra e il mercato sarà effettuato con aste stile ebay in modo che non richieda la presenza contemporanea di tutti. @Crazy rossonero 90 e @tonilovin93 vi ho mandato invito, @7vinte e @camtut22 attendo la vostra all'indirizzo che vi ho inviato privatamente... @fabri47, @emamilan99, _@_Splendidi Incisivi_, [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION], @gabuz_, @Jaqen, @FrancoUomoVero, @Interista Diventi Pazzo, @Lorenzo siete dei nostri????



A me non è arrivato nulla


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi la formazione per la prima giornata non la posso inserire ( come penso anche qualcun altro) poiché mi da ché la rosa non e' completata. Ormai fare l'asta di sabato pomeriggio non so quanto sia il caso, come vogliamo fare?


----------



## camtut22 (19 Agosto 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la formazione per la prima giornata non la posso inserire ( come penso anche qualcun altro) poiché mi da ché la rosa non e' completata. Ormai fare l'asta di sabato pomeriggio non so quanto sia il caso, come vogliamo fare?



Secondo me conviene a questo punto saltare la prima giornata


----------



## 7vinte (19 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Secondo me conviene a questo punto saltare la prima giornata



Io la ho fatta


----------



## camtut22 (19 Agosto 2017)

Si potrebbe fare un'altra asta per i giocatori rimasti e poi si crea un'altra lega e si caricano le squadre per partire dalla seconda giornata


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La lega è stata creata in modalità mantra e il mercato sarà effettuato con aste stile ebay in modo che non richieda la presenza contemporanea di tutti. @Crazy rossonero 90 e @tonilovin93 vi ho mandato invito, @7vinte e @camtut22 attendo la vostra all'indirizzo che vi ho inviato privatamente... @fabri47, @emamilan99, _@_Splendidi Incisivi_, [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION], @gabuz_, @Jaqen, @FrancoUomoVero, @Interista Diventi Pazzo, @Lorenzo siete dei nostri????



Neanche a me è arrivato nulla. Potresti inviare di nuovo?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=3357]camtut22[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] se non si fa più nulla ditelo, così facciamo chiudere il topic.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Agosto 2017)

piacerebbe anche a me partecipare, sono ancora in tempo?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> piacerebbe anche a me partecipare, sono ancora in tempo?


Attendiamo informazioni dagli organizzatori [MENTION=3357]camtut22[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION]


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attendiamo informazioni dagli organizzatori @camtut22 e @28Maggio2003



Scusami immensamente ho letto solo adesso, per me possiamo anche resettare e organizzarci durante questa pausa, come volete io sono disponibile


----------



## fabri47 (28 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Scusami immensamente ho letto solo adesso, per me possiamo anche resettare e organizzarci durante questa pausa, come volete io sono disponibile


Per me va bene, però facciamo le cose seriamente. Confermo la mia disponibilità.


----------



## elpacoderoma (29 Agosto 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me va bene, però facciamo le cose seriamente. Confermo la mia disponibilità.



Anche a me piacerebbe partecipare. Come ci si organizza?


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2017)

Non mi avete contato?


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2017)

Su che sito si farà? 
Cosi inizio a registrarmi che ci metto un po a capire come funziona


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma avevo preso higuain


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Settembre 2017)

Dai ragazzi, lo facciamo?


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Settembre 2017)

Tutto tace


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Settembre 2017)

Dai dai dai


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Settembre 2017)

può darsi che stiamo tutti aspettando qualcuno che non esiste?
può darsi che faremmo prima a organizzarci tra noi che siamo in attesa?
può darsi che la vita intera sia un eterna attesa?
chi siamo? da dove veniamo? dove andiamo?


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> può darsi che stiamo tutti aspettando qualcuno che non esiste?
> può darsi che faremmo prima a organizzarci tra noi che siamo in attesa?
> può darsi che la vita intera sia un eterna attesa?
> chi siamo? da dove veniamo? dove andiamo?



Ma almeno chiudesse la lega porcozio


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] se per sabato della settimana prossima non ci aggiorni, mi dispiace ma propongo la chiusura di questo topic. Non si può fare un fantacalcio così in ritardo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Io proporrei a [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] di fare un'altra lega con tutti i restanti rimasti esclusi 
e mantenere quella già in uso.. (sperando che ritorni prima o poi e inizi a mettere la formazione)

tanto non ci vuole molto... 
noi ci siamo già
quindi non devi rimandarci l'inviti  

anche xkè non è stato semplice fare quell'asta quest'estate XD 
ma adesso farne un'altra con tutti x me non è un problema


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2017)

Propongo la chiusura di questo topic. Ormai è chiaro che non si fa più nulla [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] .


----------

